# How far do you travel to your lcoal mountain / resort



## RicSA (Apr 15, 2011)

I was wondering based on our limited boarding spots in Africa how far (hours) do you guys travel to get to your boarding spot?


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

Closest is 10 mins from my place.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I open my front door I walk across the street the bus picks me up and drives up 2 blocks and dumps my ass off I then walk up a flight of stairs and across a court yard.


----------



## RicSA (Apr 15, 2011)

Dammit, you guys are lucky, 

In South Africa we have one place, and that is a 4-5 hour drive from Pretoria depending on weather.


----------



## ecks (Oct 6, 2010)

I'm about 2 hours away to the closest mountain. Close enough for a day trip, but still too far to get a season pass. I make it out about 15 days in a season, mostly on weekends. 

4-5 hours to get to a mountain makes my drive seem like nothing though.


----------



## Shocktroop531 (Aug 3, 2010)

2 mins to park city . 5 to canyons. 45 to snowbird, solitude, brighton. or an hour to powder mtn. yea, i'm immensely spoiled


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

RicSA said:


> Dammit, you guys are lucky,
> 
> In South Africa we have one place, and that is a 4-5 hour drive from Pretoria depending on weather.


Surfing perhaps?

Oh shit you are landlocked as well :laugh:

Last time i assume then type.... pffffffttt, not likely


----------



## RicSA (Apr 15, 2011)

grafta said:


> Surfing perhaps?
> 
> Oh shit you are landlocked as well :laugh:
> 
> Last time i assume then type.... pffffffttt, not likely


Luckily the mountain is closer than the ocean, ocean is about a 6 hour drive.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

40 minutes to Seymour, Grouse, or Cypress; Hour and a half to Whistler or Hemlock; 3 hrs to Baker or Manning.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

about half an hour to Loveland

anywhere between 45 minutes and holy fucking shit I'm just going home if you're talking about the tourist hell pit that is Summit County


----------



## KahWhyC (Nov 10, 2010)

Like an hour depending on how fast I drive.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

30 miles total, I drive 21 and take the bus up the last 9.


----------



## RicSA (Apr 15, 2011)

You guys definitely have it good in terms of spots and travel time.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

linvillegorge said:


> about half an hour to Loveland
> 
> anywhere between 45 minutes and holy fucking shit I'm just going home if you're talking about the tourist hell pit that is Summit County


Summit County includes Loveland.


----------



## tekniq33 (Mar 18, 2009)

2hrs to a bunch of places I don't really want to go to (Poconos, Mtn Creek) 2.5hrs to Catskills, 4-5hrs for VT.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

This year it was a 14 hour drive for me to hit where I have gone for years, Wolf Creek in Southern Colorado. Starting in july I will be living in Vail so I will just have to walk across the street to the lift from our condo for next winter and summer mtn biking. I can snowboard all morning and take my board to work with me, change into scrubs, throw my shit in my locker and be ready for work..... walk home after work... I cant wait.


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

hour and a half to the closest mountain, 2 hours from the poconos, 3 hours from the catskills, 4 hours from mt.snow, 5 1/2 hrs from killington, and after that, im not fucking driving anymore


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

tekniq33 said:


> 2hrs to a bunch of places I don't really want to go to (Poconos, Mtn Creek) 2.5hrs to Catskills, 4-5hrs for VT.


why dont you like the poconos and creek?
granted, creek is kinda small, but south is nice
and the poconos have Blue, Elks and Boulder, all awesome mountains IMHO


----------



## ecks (Oct 6, 2010)

Argo said:


> This year it was a 14 hour drive for me to hit where I have gone for years, Wolf Creek in Southern Colorado. Starting in july I will be living in Vail so I will just have to walk across the street to the lift from our condo for next winter and summer mtn biking. I can snowboard all morning and take my board to work with me, change into scrubs, throw my shit in my locker and be ready for work..... walk home after work... I cant wait.


I would give up a lot of things to be able to do that. :thumbsup:


----------



## threej21 (Jan 2, 2011)

3 hours to my local mountain...and well worth getting a season pass, started going there mid Jan, and still got about 33 days on the mountain...lots of day trips and a few overnight stays...not to mention the one day season pass sale back in march that was $175 :thumbsup: that will pay for itself in no time come next season


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Summit County includes Loveland.


Some of the actual mountain is, but the base is in Clear Creak County and that's where all the tax revenue is going, so I count Loveland as solidly in Clear Creek County.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

20 minutes from my driveway to the parking lot.


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

We have 7 within a 1hr drive.Nothing big, range from about 300ft and the largest is 1200ft but it is nice having them that close.


----------



## schmoz (Feb 28, 2011)

1 minute walk... and then I strap in... 

[I don't know how I'm going to find another place like it ]


----------



## itzzzberny (Mar 6, 2011)

1 hour to the locals(Mt.High,BigBear/SnowSummit) but 4.5 hours for better snow (Mammoth). I prefer the longer drive for better snow, better air quality and to get away from the city (Los Angeles).


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

i wanna move to socal SO bad.. how long a drive it from san diego to the nearest decent mountain?


----------



## InfiniteEclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

20 min to bunny hill, 2 hours to mountain


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

East§ide said:


> i wanna move to socal SO bad.. how long a drive it from san diego to the nearest decent mountain?


It's not all it's cracked up to be kid, trust me. Unless you like being an asshole and treated like shit by nearly everybody on a daily basis, Or you're profusely rich, So-Cal is not that great. Mammoth is also the only legit mountain there, which means it services L.A, Las Vegas, and the greater community. Talk about a cluster fuck.

If your passionate about snowboarding there are a lot of better places to live...

And yet I greatly envy their warm climate this time of year :laugh:


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

15 minutes to Mt. Baldy, great when it snows
1 hr 20 min to Big Bear once they get the road repaired
5 hours to Mammoth.

Good selection depending on the amount of time you have and the mood you're in. Don't be too envious of socal. Its just alright for snowboarding but great if you're into surfing, skating, drinking ect...


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

sook said:


> 15 minutes to Mt. Baldy, great when it snows
> 1 hr 20 min to Big Bear once they get the road repaired
> 5 hours to Mammoth.
> 
> Good selection depending on the amount of time you have and the mood you're in. Don't be too envious of socal. Its just alright for snowboarding but great if you're into surfing, skating, drinking ect...


Yup, you have to really like the urban city life and be more into the other things it offers. I hate masses of people, probably because I just hate most people in general, so I tend to dislike highly urbanized areas.

I grew up in So-Cal (Santa Barbara) and while it was nice, the only way I would ever do it again would be if I was filthy rich and I had a vacation home, which will likely never happen.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

50 mins to Loon

45 to Waterville

Probably going to ride Gunstock next year though bc it's 30 min and cheaper


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Hour and a half to the closest one. 3 and a half hours to the best one. Anything in between for the rest. It may not be CO, or UT, but I like living in Western Washington. Besides, I might be moving to Bellingham in my near future and then Baker will be my backyard.


----------



## myschims (Jan 11, 2010)

about 2 hours to boreal with good weather
about 2 and a half to get to northstar. I rode 20 something days this year and i felt like i got to ride a good amount haha
i would love to live as close as you guys do though, damn.


----------



## RicSA (Apr 15, 2011)

I think i should emigrate!


----------



## mhaas (Nov 25, 2007)

on clear roads me and my geo can get to brighton in about 35 minutes


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

25 mins
1 hour 30 mins
3 hours 
3 hours 30 mins


----------



## kneedeeppow (Apr 25, 2011)

three and half hour drive to turoa,mt ruapehu. worth every minute


----------



## KahWhyC (Nov 10, 2010)

RicSA said:


> I think i should emigrate!


Never thought of snowboarding in South Africa.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

My season pass is 1/2 hour door to door

A few hills are 1 1/2 hours away

You need to remember though our hills are tiny comparted to out west, but riding is riding


----------



## RicSA (Apr 15, 2011)

Well i got a booking for mid June for 3 days, will let you guys know what the 1km less than a mile slope is like.....But as mentioned, boarding is boarding, no matter how short the slope, small the mountain is.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

kneedeeppow said:


> three and half hour drive to turoa,mt ruapehu. worth every minute


hey bro, is that from Auckland?

we've been spending bout 1.5hrs on public transit/hitching last bit getting to our local mountain that should take 35mins if we had a car! :laugh:

well on way to acquiring wheels so next season, we'll waste a hell of a lot less time on days off. more shred less boredom!


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

East§ide said:


> i wanna move to socal SO bad.. how long a drive it from san diego to the nearest decent mountain?





HoboMaster said:


> It's not all it's cracked up to be kid, trust me. Unless you like being an asshole and treated like shit by nearly everybody on a daily basis, Or you're profusely rich, So-Cal is not that great. Mammoth is also the only legit mountain there, which means it services L.A, Las Vegas, and the greater community. Talk about a cluster fuck.
> 
> If your passionate about snowboarding there are a lot of better places to live...
> 
> And yet I greatly envy their warm climate this time of year :laugh:


Not all cities in So Cal are the same, your generalization maybe more accurately describes LA and OC to a lesser extent. Santa Barbara is a sleepier town as well. Very expensive though.

San Diego is where I live, and I wouldn't live anywhere else. I get jealous, trust me I get jealous, since picking up snowboarding last year. I wish i lived: Denver, Tahoe, Vancouver/Seattle, SLC etc. I would love to snowboard when and where I want the Epic Pass would be a dream ... But I'm just telling myself that because snowboarding is so fun. However, I absolutely know I would be miserable if I left San Diego. Me and my fiance can live basically wherever we want, she doesn't have an office she only travels for work so she can pick up and move anywhere in the Western half of the United States (we do love Denver for the food and beers for me).

But San Diego has a ton of things to do other than snowboarding. Beach, bays, saltwater fishing, boating, mountain biking year round, great Beer, decent food (LA is better). What sucks, is the 2.5-3 hour drive to Bear Mountain/Snow Summit which are tiny. I got bored of them just this year, in my second year. Mammoth is 6 hours away. We actually go to Tahoe more since flights are always on sale and it's a 1 hour flight. But the attitude in San Diego is nothing like described, it's a laid back lazy town. People are mostly cool (you get assholes in every city)and there is nothing like hitting the beach all year round, it's nice.

Kind of expensive though.


----------



## metric (Jan 16, 2011)

Depending on where I choose to go, there are about 30-40 resorts within 30 mins - 3 hours from my place, ranging from tiny old fashioned Swiss resorts to St. Moritz/Zermatt and in between. I'm going to really miss this place when I move back to the Midwest this fall.


----------



## SwitchBackNine (Mar 13, 2011)

jdang307 said:


> Not all cities in So Cal are the same, your generalization maybe more accurately describes LA and OC to a lesser extent. Santa Barbara is a sleepier town as well. Very expensive though.
> 
> San Diego is where I live, and I wouldn't live anywhere else. I get jealous, trust me I get jealous, since picking up snowboarding last year. I wish i lived: Denver, Tahoe, Vancouver/Seattle, SLC etc. I would love to snowboard when and where I want the Epic Pass would be a dream ... But I'm just telling myself that because snowboarding is so fun. However, I absolutely know I would be miserable if I left San Diego. Me and my fiance can live basically wherever we want, she doesn't have an office she only travels for work so she can pick up and move anywhere in the Western half of the United States (we do love Denver for the food and beers for me).
> 
> ...


Same with me I'm in San Diego and I would love to snowboard every weekend/day but like you said anywhere after San Diego I'd be pretty damn disappointed with my overall life. Life here is too good :thumbsup:


----------



## xxfinnellxx (Aug 30, 2009)

Bellevue Washington (7 miles east of Seattle) 
40 minutes for me to get to snoqualmie/ Alpental
Hour and a Half to get to Stevens Pass
2 hours to crystal
2 hours to baker
3.5 hours to the Canadian border


I go up every weekend and maybe a day or two in the mid week after school =D

Next year I'm going off to Western Washington University where Baker is 20 minutes away. And even closer to the Canadian border for Seymour and whistler!!


----------



## crimsonfox (Jan 18, 2011)

2-3 hours depending on weather and traffic


----------



## Aussie_boarder (Apr 6, 2011)

4 hour flight and about 2 hours drive.... Yeah I live on the shitty ( shitty for snowboarding anyways ) hot side of Australia


----------



## RicSA (Apr 15, 2011)

Aussie_boarder said:


> 4 hour flight and about 2 hours drive.... Yeah I live on the shitty ( shitty for snowboarding anyways ) hot side of Australia


I know your pain, same here down in South Africa, not much snow, short winter with only about 3 months of snow up in Lesotho.


----------



## jeri534 (Feb 19, 2008)

20 minutes from Snowbird, Brighton, Solitude and the most accessible backcountry in North america...


----------



## deanobruce (Mar 16, 2011)

depends if i obey the speed limit but 3 hours is the closest, 5 hours the furthest.


----------



## RicSA (Apr 15, 2011)

Well at least i see even some of you guys do the 3-5 hour travel to the mountain, take it now the only big difference is our slope is on the best of days 1km, maybe 2km long, but hey it is better than nothing.


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

Same here




BurtonAvenger said:


> I open my front door I walk across the street the bus picks me up and drives up 2 blocks and dumps my ass off I then walk up a flight of stairs and across a court yard.


----------



## deanobruce (Mar 16, 2011)

well im fucking jealous...


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

4 hour drive south to airport
2 hour airport wait/clear customs
3.5 hour flight
1 hour clear customs 
2 hour drive, pick up board and truck, possibly over night at inlaws
4 hour drive to mountain
.5 hour walk to lodge

17 hours travel alone not counting over night stops, niceties and meeting up with people.


----------



## Inky (Feb 2, 2011)

3 and a half hours to Turoa
3 to Whakapapa
2 to Snowplanet
Plane trip to all the good mountains.
I don't know how long it takes for Tukino and that little one on Taranaki

I'm moving to Wanaka or Q town as soon as I can


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

^Way nicer vibe in Wanaka than Qtown. A mate lived there all season last year and loved it, said it was mellow and the locals were real inviting. Work is easy to find too if your willing to do manual labour. From all accounts i have heard that Tukino is the holy grail of Ruapehu and not like the other two fields at all. I am tempted to try it out, but the thought of being trapped there in a huge storm and the super sketchy snow road does me no favour.


----------



## Inky (Feb 2, 2011)

Yeah I was slightly in favor of Wanaka. From what I've heard Q town has better nightlife but Wanaka is more chill and friendly.

I've never been to Tukino, we don't have 4wd. Kid in my class rides Tukino all the time, he says it has better snow then the others, better vibes, nice terrain and good places to build jumps.


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Inky said:


> Yeah I was slightly in favor of Wanaka. From what I've heard Q town has better nightlife but Wanaka is more chill and friendly.
> 
> I've never been to Tukino, we don't have 4wd. Kid in my class rides Tukino all the time, he says it has better snow then the others, better vibes, nice terrain and good places to build jumps.



Oh, i've got the 4wd, but its a total Remuera Tractor...would need to get chains just in case they were needed to get up there. I have heard pretty much the same about Tukino. 

Wanaka, my friend was telling me that the night life was ok enough, and far less "the hills" which is what you get in Q-Town.


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

~2 hours for me to get to Bear Mtn. 

Not too bad.


----------



## RaID (Aug 27, 2009)

6 hr drive to ice central and the most expensive resorts in the world

or 

10 hr flight and 4 bus ride to powder heaven in Japan


----------



## chandler (Dec 1, 2010)

45 minutes to an hour and half depending on road conditions and traffic. Stevens Pass


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Now I walk down the street and hop on the lift for Vail in lionshead village. I can almost snowboard all the way to work off vail mtn but I have to walk 100 yards to the hospital, can't wait for the snow.


----------



## blondieyo (Jun 12, 2011)

Weekend trips are almost not worth it where I live. Takes 14 hours by bus or about 11 hours by car. Flying to Melbourne and then driving or catching a plane to Albury would probably be the quickest but it's expensive and still a massive trip. Wish I lived within an hours drive, that'd be amazing.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

90 minutes to closest, but they have an incredibly short season, mid December through early March. 4.5 hours to Catskills, 7.5 to Mount Snow and 8.5 to Killington. Early and late season suck.

I need to move.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

About 2 hours each way for the Poconos (PA) or 3 hours each way for Catskills (NY).


----------



## xotix (Aug 25, 2011)

10 min with the c ar to the first lift. Haha, just a little baby lift.  

No seriously, this coming season im going to get a season pass for a resort where i need about 40-50 min with the train. I'll be going a lot at the weekend and in the holidays, so a seasonpass should do it.

After that, you got tousands of mountains every 20 min. When i want to go in the summer, i would need about 3.5-4 hours with the train, but i've never done that.

My mountain will be a small one with a good beginenr park . The nearest is probably 25min with the train but then you need to go up there for about another 15-20 min, i guess. And it sucks. It's big and many many ppl.

Im from switzerland -> http://www.bergfex.ch/schweiz/


----------



## Lab (Nov 21, 2010)

45 min to local hill
2-3 hours for gore or belleayre
6 hours for VT


----------



## SwissMiss (Sep 16, 2010)

it's roughly 25-30 minutes from my place to the hill


----------



## SwissMiss (Sep 16, 2010)

xotix said:


> 10 min with the c ar to the first lift. Haha, just a little baby lift.
> 
> No seriously, this coming season im going to get a season pass for a resort where i need about 40-50 min with the train. I'll be going a lot at the weekend and in the holidays, so a seasonpass should do it.
> 
> ...


GRÜEZI!!!!


----------



## xotix (Aug 25, 2011)

SwissMiss said:


> GRÜEZI!!!!


you moved over there?


----------

